# Info on APR's S4 at Florida 200 This Weekend, Including TV Times



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Fresh From Florida 200
 
JANUARY 28 - 29, 2010 
RACE: JAN 29, 1:45 PM ET
DURATION: 2:30
Buy Tickets
Schedule
Race Nots/Updates
Results
TV
Feb 13, 7:00 PM ET, SPEED *
* - tape delay
Find your Speed TV Station








Daytona Beach, FL








3.56-mile, 12-turn speedway road course

1801 W. International Speedway Blvd.
Daytona Beach, FL
32114-124
http://www.daytonainternationalspeedway.com/


----------

